# What can I learn from this bass behavior?



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I was out fishing a large pond today. Targeting an approx 24" bass, threw a ton of flies at it, got a few follows but no hits. Gave up and casted to a handful of crappies I could see 10 feet away from that big bass. Finally hooked a 12" crappie on a white whooly bugger and that 24" bass charged, followed, charged again and again that 12" crappie I was reeling in. I even let my fight with the crappie go on a bit just so I could learn something from this bass. What can I learn here? Aside from tying a 12" crappie pattern


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

brodg said:


> I was out fishing a large pond today. Targeting an approx 24" bass, threw a ton of flies at it, got a few follows but no hits. Gave up and casted to a handful of crappies I could see 10 feet away from that big bass. Finally hooked a 12" crappie on a white whooly bugger and that 24" bass charged, followed, charged again and again that 12" crappie I was reeling in. I even let my fight with the crappie go on a bit just so I could learn something from this bass. What can I learn here? Aside from tying a 12" crappie pattern


I'd guess that that is spawning behavior. The bass is not interested in feeding but is defending its chosen spawning turf against an intruder.

Jim


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

...Throw bigger flies


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree with the others. I would throw a big streamer and work it fast and aggressive around the bass to make him mad.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Try hiding so he/she can't see you. Then fire off a cast from the kneeling or lower position. I can't count how many times I have seen people standing in plain view and wonder why that biggin wont attack. They know somethings up. Sounds crazy I know. Couple that with what others have said about the bigger fly and I think you'll get him (or her).


----------

